# April Meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The April meeting will be held at Rob's house in Sharonville and will feature a demonstration on Tubbin provided by John Sipes. I don't think a time or date has been set yet and I will post more info once Rob and John have had a chance to coordinate their schedules...unless of course John or Rob post the info for me 

There is no GCAS meeting the month of April. However, the GCAS semi-annual auction is being held at 11 am on Saturday April 8th at the Oasis Conference Center.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

My weekends are pretty open at this time. I suggest a weekend day in the 2nd half of April if that works out for John.


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

That sounds good by me...only thing is it will need to be on a saturday or after 6pm on a sunday,I work till 6 on sunday's... I do like the later half of the month to provide us with some warmer weather as we may need it to demo a tub and so forth.

I talked with Matt and Rob after our meeting and since Marcus just went did a talk on Tubbin I thought it would be best to do more of a Q&A type talk, I will do a demonstration or two,One for setting up the tubs and one on potting plants.. I have some supplies here and and empty tub I can bring to give a better idea on what I do... If I can find any pictures I will bring them,most are on hard copy so I can always email some out... 
There will be a little more detail to the talk,just not sure what all will need to be covered... 
For those of you who seen Marcus's talk, I do alot of the same things as Marcus and alot of things differently. 

Happy Planting
John


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

How does Saturday the 29th work for the two of you? 

That would give us 3 weeks between the GCAS meeting and our meeting. That should be enough time to recover from the auction and be ready for another meeting


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

d'oh...I have to work on the 29th. I'll see if I can switch with someone.


----------



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

*Hello and Directions*

New to the forum and new to your group, gentlemen: name's Melissa, and my husband and I are interested in learning more about low-tech planted tanks. We'd really like to try to make your next meeting, but will need some info re: directions to Rob's house, time, what to bring--I hear you do swaps sometimes and have plants and even fish to sell occasionally--and any other info I may need.

We currently have 2 29 gallon tanks with (always) a few plants tucked in here and there, more for the sake of the fish than for looks, and 8 fancy goldfish spread between them. I'm about to transfer all into a 100 gallon long which I'd like to plant and run as a low-tech tank. We're in our fifties, Don and I, and have had all our shots, and it's been years since we bit anybody--are we welcome?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Pardon my French, but Hell yeah you're welcome to attend/join and the membership fee is free! Win/win. Members from up North are also encouraged to come down to a Cincy meeting every now and then...cough, cough!  You know who you are.

Matt, please add Melissa & Don to the email list and send it to me. I'm sure some other newbies have been added as well over the past couple of months. 

Melissa, I'll send out a group email about a week before the meeting with directions to my place. Trying to avoid those Internet stalking, anti-planted tank protests still.  

My crazy brother from Texas will be in town and we will be getting together in the evening, so I was thinking 1 or 2pm on April 29th. I'll finalize the time the closer it gets to that date, because I'll have a better idea of what the family plan will be.

If weather permits, this will be our first truely outdoor meeting. My cabin fever needs to be put to rest.

John, since you will be our guest speaker, what did you say your hoppy beverage of choice was? I will accomodate and thanks in advance for presenting the planted side of tubbing for the group.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

goldielovr said:


> are we welcome?


The more the merrier 

If we are going to have some new folks at the meeting, I will try and dig up those name tags again. I will try and put everyone's forum handle and name on them...


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

rwoehr said:


> John, since you will be our guest speaker, what did you say your hoppy beverage of choice was? I will accomodate and thanks in advance for presenting the planted side of tubbing for the group.


Hopps and barley of any sort is always good...errrrr except miller... I am more of a micro-brew kind of guy,Samuel Adams,Killians,Hieney or even good ole Bud 


goldielovr said:


> New to the forum and new to your group, gentlemen: name's Melissa, and my husband and I are interested in learning more about low-tech planted tanks.


Unlike alot of the plantgeeks out there I am a Low-tech\El`Natural combo geek myself and the tubbin I do is right along with that... You are most Welcome to attend the meeting,this of course will be my first attempt of doing a talk\demo.. I am not planning to show alot of pictures and talk for hours on end.. Instead it will be a demo and lots of Q&A type scenerio...

I have now written 2 articles of the subject and have had people world wide email me after reading my first article found here http://www.gcas.org/articles/info_summer_tubbin.html
it can also be found on Aquarticles.com...

Rob, I will need a email reminder along with directions again to your place.

FYI for all those attending... I flipped my tubs today and might have a donation or two for the group (pond related)... maybe I can donate whatever I pot up for the demo or at least bring some bare root plants to share.. I might even have some pond fish 

See you all There 
Happy Tubbin
John Sipes


----------



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

Okay, my husband and I are definitely planning on being there. Please don't forget that last-minute email telling me where the heck Sharonville is and what to do once I get there. Maybe I should tell everybody I'm bringing the beer to make sure you don't forget me?


----------



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

John, if you have any more trash can sized blobs of water hyacinth, please think of me and my proposed 100 gallon goldfish tank.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Sounds like a great meeting, I am sorry I won't be able to make it. My brother and his wife are taking me to see Les Miserables that afternoon.

Nice to see you here too, Melis. I just said hello to you at the Natural Aquariums site. 

Dineen


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, not only do I have to work on the 29th but now I have a hot date. Priorities....oy.


----------



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

I've joined so many forums this last week I may never find my way back to all of them, so let me here say thankyou for your various welcomes, Dineen. Hopefully we'll see each other at one of these SWOAPE thingys. Too bad you're going to miss this 'tubbin' thing. It sounds really exciting (if you like having teensy fish and hygro comin' out yer ears!)


----------



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

Well at least it's all for a good cause. 
And the job's important too, of course.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

rwoehr said:


> My crazy brother from Texas will be in town and we will be getting together in the evening, so I was thinking 1 or 2pm on April 29th. I'll finalize the time the closer it gets to that date, because I'll have a better idea of what the family plan will be.


Will the meeting be tomorrow at 1pm or 2pm or did I miss a post somewhere


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

The meeting is at 1pm as stated in the email I sent out on Monday with my home address that you didn't get until Tuesday.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

*Thanks Rob and John*

John's talk about tubbin will be a big help for those of us thinking about putting some plants (and maybe even some fish) outside for the summer! I have still not made up my mind about the tub but the talk today made me want to give the Nymphea micranthra and Red Tiger Lotus a shot outside. I would love to see the two them flower.

Thanks to Rob for hosting yet another meeting and providing beverages for everyone! I especially liked the carniverous plant tank and can't wait until the next meeting at Rob's to see how they have grown in.

So again, thanks to both of you for the meeting!


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

MatPat said:


> John's talk about tubbin will be a big help for those of us thinking about putting some plants (and maybe even some fish) outside for the summer! I have still not made up my mind about the tub but the talk today made me want to give the Nymphea micranthra and Red Tiger Lotus a shot outside. I would love to see the two them flower.
> 
> Thanks to Rob for hosting yet another meeting and providing beverages for everyone! I especially liked the carniverous plant tank and can't wait until the next meeting at Rob's to see how they have grown in.
> 
> So again, thanks to both of you for the meeting!


No problem at all,glad I could get out and chat with you all and talk about tubbin...
If anyone needs some info or help with tubbin that you forgot to write down or information in general feel free to email me @ [email protected]

I know I had a extra copy of my article in the rough draft(prior to editing) and hope that someone took it with them to read... For those who are GCAS members it is featured in our newest Fincinnati...

Thanks agian Rob for hosting and allowing me to talk tubbin with everyone


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

The meeting was a good one. Thanks again John for tubbin' talk! I learned a lot and got all of my questions answered.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Did anybody take notes/pictures/video???


----------

